# Favorite Trainers?



## Tayla101 (Jun 9, 2012)

My favorite trainers are:
Clinton Anderson
Dan Steers and Dan James also known as Double Dan Horsemanship (look them up on youtube)
Buck Brannaman 

who are your favorite trainers?


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

My favorite trainers are by far the "small town" trainers, that aren't worldknown. My favortie trainer, that inspired me the most and really taught me what others couldn't was a trainer out of Hudsonville, MI named Jennifer Loan. She is now out of Florida, but she was my best traine. I like it alot better when you are learning one on one, and have the chance to get to know the trainer, and have them know your horse.

My favorite US train is Doug Payne, and eventing trainer. I love how he rides his horses, and how simple he makes it look.

And my favorite international trainer probably would be Clinton Anderson, if I had to chose since I use Parelli, CA and Stacy Westfall methods combined


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

My favorite trainers are Bob Drake and Doug Carpenter. Both hold World titles and they actually train horses for a living, instead of standing in front of a camera talking about it.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

The 'trainers' I've learned the most from would be the old PFRA pasture riders. The one that shod our horses for our long ride, helped us break in two colts. Just plain and simple do your ground work, check out the hind quarters, forequarters... run them around with the saddle, throw someone on (this horse had been taught ground work before), and run them around the pen. If you don't canter, you're stealing a ride. The horse hasn't had a first ride until you canter them. It works, no nonsense, no lovey-dovey, no talking forever... He taught us by showing us... not by talking to us. 

The other guy lives up by my parents, I don't know him all that well, but I would love to sit down with him and talk. He has one arm, the other ends above his elbow. He rode/rides for the PFRA pasture for years. Broke in colts, roped, doctored, etc. He's stopped and talked to me when I was riding home from town (10 miles from my home) once. In just 15 minutes of surface talk, I was inspired. I am so going to sit down and talk to him sometime when I am home visiting. Also one of my old bosses was a PFRA rider for a couple years. I talked to him a couple times about training. He would give me a couple tips here and there. He seemed to have bit of a temper with cows, but he had well trained horses that weren't scared of him, so I do value his advice. 

Those are my favorite 'trainers'... Clifford, Roland, and Sam. Everyday people... everyday lives... Friends....


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

My absolute favorite trainer is my riding instructor. (She actually has a world title.) 

I'm not gonna name all the trainers I like, but Clinton Anderson is up there.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

I have to say Mark Rashid, I had no plans in training horse until I read a couple of his books and it really sparked a lot of interest and now i love training horses.


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

My coach would be a favourite. She's helped me take my hot headed OTT TB mare from a paddock puff to happy at Medium dressage, training advanced. I would never have gotten her to such a level by myself.

The only other trainer I have first hand experience with that I like is Steve Brady. Very nice bloke, and has a great sense of timing and feel.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

My top three:
1) My instructor. She knows her stuff and can explain or show me how to do things with minimal confusion most of the time 
2) Buck Brannaman
3) Mark Rashid

I also like certain ideas that Monty Roberts, John Lyons, Clinton Anderson and the Parellis have.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Funny, I was thinking this week about what I would do if my ship came in, and I thought I'd sign up for those 2-3 week clinics that the tv trainers all advertise.
I figured that I hit them all. Not expecting to learn everything bc I have trained horses before, but I figured that I'd have an open mind and be willing to try their suggestions.
Here are they ones I would sign up in the order of personal preferece.
*Ken McNabb*
He works with beginners but I have heard of horse trainers that attend them, too, and he doesn't make a big deal out of his training methods, but I like the horses he trains. Plus he could teach me some basics in herding cattle.
*Dennis Reis*
He always maintains his composure on his programs. I share his distaste for the poor training of horses that have been frightened unnecessarily in their training, and I also like his hands on methods.
*Craig Cameron*
He takes a LOT of beginners in his seminars. Maybe I'd drop my stirrups and go through his lessons? But, I'll spend time with ANY trainer who turns out horses as good as his.
*Clinton Anderson*
He showed up in the US at just the right time. Sometimes I feel like he makes his method fit every horse, like Obamacare, but MAN, I'd LOVE to work my horses on his "playground/obstacle course."


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

One simple answer... My mother


----------

